#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Cups sufoco...

## MAJOR

Fala Linuxers! =]

Venho + uma vez recorrer ao forum por questoes de errors etc...
Minha ideia Inicial e configurar um servidor de impressao...
Nessa maquina ja roda alguns servicos e gostaria de poder compartilhar uma impressora hp 640c.
Sistema: Slackware 10.0
Optei pelo cups + estou obtendo bastante dificuldade com a configuracao ja que o erro esta na hora de tentar adicionar uma impressora pelo browser...
ok, ja tentei seguir alguns tutoriais e mesmo recorrer ao site oficial do cups porem nao obtive a resposta sobre minha dificuldade.

na verdade ja configurei o cupsd.conf etc...
porem na hora de abrir o browser http://192.168.0.1:631 e configurar a impressora ele me retorna um erro no log de :

CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - server error-internal-error (500).

ja tentei setar permicao 777 em todos arquivos do cups para testar , porem nao obtive exeto...

no browser de configuracao do cups nao consigo enntrar em nenhum item de configuracao de impressora...

logo mais coloco as configuracoes aqui ....

+ para ir adiantando gostaria de saber se alguem ja obteve esse erro...????

...


Abracos 
MAJOR

----------


## mcyberx

olá amigo,

já passei algumas madrugas em claro por causa do cups, mas consegui configurar. Passe por favor seu ambiente gráfico para poder te ajudar ok?

Vc tem máquinas windows rodando para imprimir ou é só linux?

aguardo, ok?

----------


## Vampayre

seguinte, vc tem q liberar o acesso de sua rede ou um micro para configurar o cups pelo browser

no /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

coloque

Port 631
Browsing On
BrowseProtocols cups
BrowseAddress (sua classe de rede)

<Location />
Order Deny,Allow
Deny From All
Allow From IP ou sua rede
</Location>

so usar

qualquer duvida grita

----------


## MAJOR

Valew pelas respostas manow....
Ando trabalhando bastante aqui em cima, lendo bastante artigos dicas etc...
porem oq vcs sitaram eu ja havia feito....
vamos la....
ja estou conseguindo entrar no browser de configuracao do cups porem quando tento adicinar uma impressora ele nao acha nenhuma interface de comunicacao , ou seja quando e para eu selecionar lp0,usb,socket etc... ele nao me mostra nenhuma interface.... fica em branco e nao e possivel selecionar.

detale importante, consigo imprimir com o comando:
echo "teste impressora" > /dev/lp0 , porem isso nao e suficiente a nada, pois o intuito e imprimir documentos e compartilhala na rede.
Obs: quando entro em http://192.168.0.1:631 e tento adicionar uma impressora o processo do cups se eleva para 99% do recurso do processador.... e demora que [e uma eternidade para retornar a pagina de configuracao.
vou mandar aceguir minhas confs...

----------


## MAJOR

<Default Printer Deskjet>
Info
Location
JobSheets nome nome

#<Printer sample>
#
# Info: the description for the printer.
#

#Info Acme LaserPrint 1000

#
# Location: the location of the printer.
#

#Location Room 101 in the activities building

#
# DeviceURI: the device URI for this printer.
#

#DeviceURI parallel:/dev/plp
#DeviceURI serial:/dev/ttyd1?baud=38400+size=8+parity=none+flow=soft
#DeviceURI scsi:/dev/scsi/sc1d6l0
DeviceURI socket://192.168.0.1:631
#DeviceURI tftp://hostname/path
#DeviceURI ftp://hostname/path
#DeviceURI http://hostname[ :Stick Out Tongue: ort]/path
#DeviceURI ipp://hostname/path
#DeviceURI smb://hostname/printer

#
# State: sets the initial state of the printer. Can be one of the
# following:
#
# Idle - Printer is available to print new jobs.
# Stopped - Printer is disabled but accepting new jobs.
#

State Idle

#
# StateMessage: sets the printer-state-message attribute for the 
printer.
#

#StateMessage Printer is idle.

#
# Accepting: is the printer accepting jobs?
#
Accepting Yes
#Accepting No

</Printer>

#
# End of "$Id: printers.conf,v 1.13 2002/12/17 18:56:38 swdev Exp $".

----------


## MAJOR

#
# "$Id: mime.types,v 1.28 2003/04/07 18:03:27 mike Exp $"
#
# MIME types file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS).
#
# Copyright 1997-2003 by Easy Software Products.
#
# These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the
# property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal
# copyright law. Distribution and use rights are outlined in the 
file
# "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file. If 
this
# file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products
# at:
#
# Attn: CUPS Licensing Information
# Easy Software Products
# 44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204
# Hollywood, Maryland 20636-3111 USA
#
# Voice: (301) 373-9603
# EMail: [email protected]
# WWW: http://www.cups.org
#

########################################################################
#
# Format of Lines:
#
# super/type rules
#
# "rules" can be any combination of:
#
# ( expr ) Parenthesis for expression grouping
# + Logical AND
# , or whitespace Logical OR
# ! Logical NOT
# match("pattern") Pattern match on filename
# extension Pattern match on "*.extension"
# ascii(offset,length) True if bytes are valid printable ASCII
# (CR, NL, TAB, BS, 32-126)
# printable(offset,length) True if bytes are printable 8-bit chars
# (CR, NL, TAB, BS, 32-126, 128-254)
# string(offset,"string") True if bytes are identical to string
# istring(offset,"string") True if bytes are identical to
# case-insensitive string
# char(offset,value) True if byte is identical
# short(offset,value) True if 16-bit integer is identical
# int(offset,value) True if 32-bit integer is identical
# locale("string") True if current locale matches 
string
# contains(offset,range,"string")	True if the range contains the 
string
#
# General Notes:
#
# MIME type names are case-insensitive. Internally they are 
converted
# to lowercase. Multiple occurrences of a type will cause the 
provided
# rules to be appended to the existing definition. Type names are 
sorted
# in ascending order, so if two types use the same rules to resolve a 
type
# (e.g. doc extension for two types), the returned type will be the 
first
# type in the sorted list.
#
# The "printable" rule differs from the "ascii" rule in that it also
# accepts 8-bit characters in the range 128-255.
#
# String constants must be surrounded by "" if they contain 
whitespace.
# To insert binary data into a string, use the <hex> notation.
#

########################################################################
#
# Application-generated files...
#

#application/msword doc string(0,<D0CF11E0A1B11AE1>)
application/pdf pdf string(0,%PDF)
application/postscript ai eps ps string(0,%!) string(0,<04>%!) \
contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \
(contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=POSTSCRIPT") \
contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = Postscript") \
contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = POSTSCRIPT"))
application/vnd.hp-HPGL hpgl string(0,<1B>&)\
string(0,<1B>E<1B>%0B) \
string(0,<1B>%-1B) string(0,<201B>)\
string(0,BP :Wink:  string(0,IN :Wink:  string(0,DF :Wink:  \
string(0,BPINPS :Wink:  \
(contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \
(contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=HPGL") \
contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = HPGL")))

########################################################################
#
# Image files...
#

image/gif gif string(0,GIF87a) string(0,GIF89a)
image/png png string(0,<89>PNG)
image/jpeg jpeg jpg jpe string(0,<FFD8FF>) &&\
(char(3,0xe0) char(3,0xe1) char(3,0xe2) char(3,0xe3)\
char(3,0xe4) char(3,0xe5) char(3,0xe6) char(3,0xe7)\
char(3,0xe8) char(3,0xe9) char(3,0xea) char(3,0xeb)\
char(3,0xec) char(3,0xed) char(3,0xee) char(3,0xef))
image/tiff tiff tif string(0,MM) string(0,II)
image/x-photocd pcd string(2048,PCD_IPI)
image/x-portable-anymap pnm
image/x-portable-bitmap pbm string(0,P1) string(0,P4)
image/x-portable-graymap	pgm string(0,P2) string(0,P5)
image/x-portable-pixmap ppm string(0,P3) string(0,P6)
image/x-sgi-rgb rgb sgi bw icon short(0,474)
image/x-xbitmap xbm
image/x-xpixmap xpm ascii(0,1024) + string(3,"XPM")
#image/x-xwindowdump xwd string(4,<00000007>)
image/x-sun-raster ras string(0,<59a66a95>)

#image/fpx fpx
image/x-alias pix short(8,8) short(8,24)
image/x-bitmap bmp string(0,BM) && !printable(2,14)

########################################################################
#
# Text files...
#

text/html html htm printable(0,1024) +\
(istring(0,"<HTML>") istring(0,"<!DOCTYPE"))
application/x-cshell csh printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\
(contains(2,80,/csh) contains(2,80,/tcsh))
application/x-perl pl printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\
contains(2,80,/perl)
application/x-shell sh printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\
(contains(2,80,/bash) contains(2,80,/ksh)\
contains(2,80,/sh) contains(2,80,/zsh))
text/plain txt printable(0,1024)

########################################################################
#
# CUPS-specific types...
#

application/vnd.cups-command	string(0,'#CUPS-COMMAND')
application/vnd.cups-form	string(0,"<CUPSFORM>")
application/vnd.cups-postscript
application/vnd.cups-raster	string(0,"RaSt") string(0,"tSaR")
application/vnd.cups-raw	(string(0,<1B>E) + !string(2,<1B>%0B)) \
string(0,<1B>@) \
(contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \
(contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=PCL") \
contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = PCL")))

########################################################################
#
# Raw print file support...
#
# Uncomment the following type and the application/octet-stream
# filter line in mime.convs to allow raw file printing without the
# -oraw option.
#

application/octet-stream

#
# End of "$Id: mime.types,v 1.28 2003/04/07 18:03:27 mike Exp $".
#

----------


## MAJOR

#
# "$Id: mime.convs,v 1.19 2003/05/12 17:38:18 mike Exp $"
#
# MIME converts file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS).
#
# Copyright 1997-2003 by Easy Software Products.
#
# These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the
# property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal
# copyright law. Distribution and use rights are outlined in the 
file
# "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file. If 
this
# file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products
# at:
#
# Attn: CUPS Licensing Information
# Easy Software Products
# 44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204
# Hollywood, Maryland 20636-3111 USA
#
# Voice: (301) 373-9603
# EMail: [email protected]
# WWW: http://www.cups.org
#

########################################################################
#
# Format of Lines:
#
# source/type destination/type cost filter
#
# General Notes:
#
# The "cost" field is used to find the least costly filters to run
# when converting a job file to a printable format.
#
# All filters *must* accept the standard command-line arguments
# (job-id, user, title, copies, options, [filename or stdin]) to
# work with CUPS.
#

########################################################################
#
# PostScript filters
#

application/pdf application/postscript	33	pdftops
application/postscript	application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	pstops
application/vnd.hp-HPGL	application/postscript	66	hpgltops
application/x-cshell	application/postscript	33	texttops
application/x-perl	application/postscript	33	texttops
application/x-shell	application/postscript	33	texttops
text/plain application/postscript	33	texttops
text/html application/postscript	33	texttops
image/gif application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/png application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/jpeg application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/tiff application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-bitmap application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-photocd application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-portable-anymap	application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-portable-bitmap	application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-portable-graymap application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-portable-pixmap	application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-sgi-rgb application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-xbitmap application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-xpixmap application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
#image/x-xwindowdump	application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops
image/x-sun-raster	application/vnd.cups-postscript	66	imagetops


########################################################################
#
# Form filter...
#
# This filter does not currently exist, but the file format is defined
# in the IDD and registered with the IANA for future use...
#

#application/vnd.cups-form application/vnd.cups-postscript 33 formtops

########################################################################
#
# Raster filters...
#

image/gif application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/png application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/jpeg application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/tiff application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-bitmap application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-photocd application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-portable-anymap	application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-portable-bitmap	application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-portable-graymap application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-portable-pixmap	application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-sgi-rgb application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-xbitmap application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-xpixmap application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
#image/x-xwindowdump	application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster
image/x-sun-raster	application/vnd.cups-raster	100	imagetoraster

# pstoraster is now part of ESP Ghostscript...
#application/vnd.cups-postscript	application/vnd.cups-raster	100	
pstoraster

########################################################################
#
# Raw filter...
#
# Uncomment the following filter and the application/octet-stream type
# in mime.types to allow printing of arbitrary files without the -oraw
# option.
#

application/octet-stream	application/vnd.cups-raw	0	-

#
# End of "$Id: mime.convs,v 1.19 2003/05/12 17:38:18 mike Exp $".

----------


## MAJOR

#
# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.13 2003/04/10 20:14:04 mike Exp $"
#
# Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System 
(CUPS)
# scheduler.
#
# Copyright 1997-2003 by Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.
#
# These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the
# property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal
# copyright law. Distribution and use rights are outlined in the 
file
# "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file. If 
this
# file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products
# at:
#
# Attn: CUPS Licensing Information
# Easy Software Products
# 44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204
# Hollywood, Maryland 20636-3111 USA
#
# Voice: (301) 373-9603
# EMail: [email protected]
# WWW: http://www.cups.org
#

########################################################################
# 
#
# This is the CUPS configuration file. If you are familiar with 
#
# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the 
#
# same format. Any configuration variable used here has the same 
#
# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache. If we need 
#
# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid 
#
# confusion... 
#
# 
#
########################################################################


########
######## Server Identity
########

#
# ServerName: the hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.
# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.
#
# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.
#

ServerName 192.168.0.1

#
# ServerAdmin: the email address to send all complaints/problems to.
# By default CUPS will use "[email protected]".
#

#ServerAdmin [email protected]


########
######## Server Options
########

#
# AccessLog: the access log file; if this does not start with a leading 
/
# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot. By default set to
# "/var/log/cups/access_log"
#
# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the
# syslog file or daemon.
#

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

#
# Classification: the classification level of the server. If set, this
# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is 
disabled.
# The default is the empty string.
#

#Classification classified
#Classification confidential
#Classification secret
#Classification topsecret
#Classification unclassified

#
# ClassifyOverride: whether to allow users to override the 
classification
# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or
# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot
# completely eliminate the classification or banners.
#
# The default is off.
#

#ClassifyOverride off

#
# DataDir: the root directory for the CUPS data files.
# By default "/usr/share/cups".
#

DataDir /usr/share/cups

#
# DefaultCharset: the default character set to use. If not specified,
# defaults to "utf-8". Note that this can also be overridden in
# HTML documents...
#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

#
# DefaultLanguage: the default language if not specified by the 
browser.
# If not specified, the current locale is used.
#

#DefaultLanguage en

#
# DocumentRoot: the root directory for HTTP documents that are served.
# By default "/usr/share/doc/cups".
#

DocumentRoot /usr/share/doc/cups

#
# ErrorLog: the error log file; if this does not start with a leading /
# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot. By default set to
# "/var/log/cups/error_log"
#
# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the
# syslog file or daemon.
#

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

#
# FileDevice: determines whether the scheduler will allow new printers
# to be added using device URIs of the form "file:/foo/bar". The 
default
# is not to allow file devices due to the potential security 
vulnerability
# and due to the fact that file devices do not support raw printing.
#

#FileDevice No


#
# FontPath: the path to locate all font files (currently only for 
pstoraster)
# By default "/usr/share/cups/fonts".
#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

#
# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog
# file and can be one of the following:
#
# debug2	Log everything.
# debug	Log almost everything.
# info Log all requests and state changes.
# warn Log errors and warnings.
# error Log only errors.
# none Log nothing.
#

LogLevel debug

#
# MaxLogSize: controls the maximum size of each log file before they 
are
# rotated. Defaults to 1048576 (1MB). Set to 0 to disable log 
rotating.
#

#MaxLogSize 0

#
# PageLog: the page log file; if this does not start with a leading /
# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot. By default set to
# "/var/log/cups/page_log"
#
# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the
# syslog file or daemon.
#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

#
# PreserveJobHistory: whether or not to preserve the job history after 
a
# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped. Default is Yes.
#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

#
# PreserveJobFiles: whether or not to preserve the job files after a
# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped. Default is No.
#

#PreserveJobFiles No

#
# AutoPurgeJobs: automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.
# Default is No.
#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

#
# MaxCopies: maximum number of copies that a user can request. Default 
is
# 100.
#

#MaxCopies 100

#
# MaxJobs: maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and 
completed.)
# Default is 500; the value 0 is used for no limit.
#

MaxJobs 15

#
# MaxJobsPerPrinter: maximum number of active jobs per printer. The 
default
# is 0 for no limit.
#

#MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

#
# MaxJobsPerUser: maximum number of active jobs per user. The default
# is 0 for no limit.
#

#MaxJobsPerUser 0

#
# MaxPrinterHistory: controls the maximum number of history collections
# in the printer-state-history attribute. Set to 0 to disable history
# data.
#

#MaxPrinterHistory 10

#
# Printcap: the name of the printcap file. Default is /etc/printcap.
# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.
#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

#
# PrintcapFormat: the format of the printcap file, currently either
# BSD or Solaris. The default is "BSD".
#

#PrintcapFormat BSD
#PrintcapFormat Solaris

#
# PrintcapGUI: the name of the GUI options panel program to associate
# with print queues under IRIX. The default is "/usr/bin/glpoptions"
# from ESP Print Pro.
#
# This option is only used under IRIX; the options panel program
# must accept the "-d printer" and "-o options" options and write
# the selected printer options back to stdout on completion.
#

#PrintcapGUI /usr/bin/glpoptions

#
# RequestRoot: the directory where request files are stored.
# By default "/var/spool/cups".
#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

#
# RemoteRoot: the name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses
# from remote systems. By default "remroot".
#

#RemoteRoot remroot

#
# ServerBin: the root directory for the scheduler executables.
# By default "/usr/lib/cups".
#

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

#
# ServerRoot: the root directory for the scheduler.
# By default "/etc/cups".
#

ServerRoot /etc/cups


########
######## Fax Support
########

#
# FaxRetryLimit: the number of times a fax job is retried.
# The default is 5 times.
#

#FaxRetryLimit 5

#
# FaxRetryInterval: the number of seconds between fax job retries.
# The default is 300 seconds/5 minutes.
#

#FaxRetryInterval 300


########
######## Encryption Support
########

#
# ServerCertificate: the file to read containing the server's 
certificate.
# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".
#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#
# ServerKey: the file to read containing the server's key.
# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".
#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key


########
######## Filter Options
########

#
# User/Group: the user and group the server runs under. Normally this
# must be lp and sys, however you can configure things for another
# user or group as needed.
#
# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the
# default IPP port of 631. It changes users whenever an external
# program is run, or if the RunAsUser directive is specified...
#

User lp
Group sys

#
# RIPCache: the amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache
# bitmaps. The value can be any real number followed by "k" for
# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles
# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels.) Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).
#

#RIPCache 8m

#
# TempDir: the directory to put temporary files in. This directory 
must be
# writable by the user defined above! Defaults to 
"/var/spool/cups/tmp" or
# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.
#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

#
# FilterLimit: sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run
# at the same time. A limit of 0 means no limit. A typical job may 
need
# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required
# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.
#
# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).
#

#FilterLimit 0

########
######## Network Options
########

#
# Ports/addresses that we listen to. The default port 631 is reserved
# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.
#
# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one
# port or address, or to restrict access:
#
# Port 80
# Port 631
# Listen hostname
# Listen hostname:80
# Listen hostname:631
# Listen 1.2.3.4
# Listen 1.2.3.4:631
# 
# NOTE: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP 
Upgrades
# for encryption. If you want to support web-based encryption you'll
# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "https" port...)
#

#Port 80
#Port 443
Port 631

#
# HostNameLookups: whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get 
a
# fully-qualified hostname. This defaults to Off for performance 
reasons...
#

#HostNameLookups On

#
# KeepAlive: whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection
# option. Default is on.
#

#KeepAlive On

#
# KeepAliveTimeout: the timeout before Keep-Alive connections are
# automatically closed. Default is 60 seconds.
#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

#
# MaxClients: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that
# will be handled. Defaults to 100.
#

#MaxClients 100

#
# MaxClientsPerHost: controls the maximum number of simultaneous 
clients that
# will be handled from a specific host. Defaults to 10 or 1/10th of 
the
# MaxClients setting, whichever is larger. A value of 0 specifies the
# automatic (10 or 1/10th) setting.
#

#MaxClientsPerHost 0

#
# MaxRequestSize: controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print 
files.
# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0.)
#

#MaxRequestSize 0

#
# Timeout: the timeout before requests time out. Default is 300 
seconds.
#

#Timeout 300


########
######## Browsing Options
########

#
# Browsing: whether or not to broadcast and/or listen for CUPS printer
# information on the network. Enabled by default.
#

Browsing On

#
# BrowseProtocols: which protocols to use for browsing. Can be
# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:
#
# all - Use all supported protocols.
# cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.
# slp - Use the SLPv2 protocol.
#
# The default is "cups".
#
# NOTE: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is *strongly* recommended that
# you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your
# network. Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,
# during which the scheduler will not respond to client
# requests.
#

BrowseProtocols cups

#
# BrowseAddress: specifies a broadcast address to be used. By
# default browsing information is not sent!
#
# Note: HP-UX does not properly handle broadcast unless you have a
# Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).
#
# Note: Using the "global" broadcast address (255.255.255.255) will
# activate a Linux demand-dial link with the default configuration.
# If you have a LAN as well as the dial-up link, use the LAN's
# broadcast address.
#
# The @LOCAL address broadcasts to all non point-to-point interfaces.
# For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link, @LOCAL would
# send printer updates to the LAN but not to the dial-up link.
# Similarly, the @IF(name) address sends to the named network
# interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux. Interfaces are refreshed
# automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so they can
# be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP, 802.11, etc.
#

#BrowseAddress x.y.z.255
#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255
#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255
#BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255
#BrowseAddress @LOCAL
BrowseAddress 255.255.255.0

#
# BrowseShortNames: whether or not to use "short" names for remote 
printers
# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "prin[email protected]".) Enabled by
# default.
#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

#
# BrowseAllow: specifies an address mask to allow for incoming browser
# packets. The default is to allow packets from all addresses.
#
# BrowseDeny: specifies an address mask to deny for incoming browser
# packets. The default is to deny packets from no addresses.
#
# Both "BrowseAllow" and "BrowseDeny" accept the following notations 
for
# addresses:
#
# All
# None
# *.domain.com
# .domain.com
# host.domain.com
# nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm
# @LOCAL
# @IF(name)
#
# The hostname/domainname restrictions only work if you have turned 
hostname
# lookups on!
#

#BrowseAllow address
#BrowseDeny address

#
# BrowseInterval: the time between browsing updates in seconds. 
Default
# is 30 seconds.
#
# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state 
changes
# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.
#
# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers 
are
# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.
#

#BrowseInterval 30

#
# BrowseOrder: specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny 
comparisons.
#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny
#BrowseOrder deny,allow

#
# BrowsePoll: poll the named server(s) for printers
#

#BrowsePoll 192.168.0.1:631

#
# BrowsePort: the port used for UDP broadcasts. By default this is
# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.
# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.
#

#BrowsePort 631

#
# BrowseRelay: relay browser packets from one address/network to 
another.
#

#BrowseRelay source-address destination-address
#BrowseRelay @IF(src) @IF(dst)

#
# BrowseTimeout: the timeout for network printers - if we don't
# get an update within this time the printer will be removed
# from the printer list. This number definitely should not be
# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons. Defaults
# to 300 seconds.
#

#BrowseTimeout 300

#
# ImplicitClasses: whether or not to use implicit classes.
#
# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf
# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or
# both.
#
# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name
# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same
# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN
# without a lot of administrative difficulties. If a user sends a
# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available
# queue.
#
# Enabled by default.
#

#ImplicitClasses On

#
# ImplicitAnyClasses: whether or not to create "AnyPrinter" implicit
# classes.
#
# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name
# exists, e.g. "printer", "[email protected]", "[email protected]", then
# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.
#
# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created
# when there is a local queue of the same name.
#
# Disabled by default.
#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

#
# HideImplicitMembers: whether or not to show the members of an
# implicit class.
#
# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are
# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will
# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be
# supporting the implicit class.
#
# Enabled by default.
#

#HideImplicitMembers On


########
######## Security Options
########

#
# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)
# access. The default varies depending on the operating system, but
# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)
#

SystemGroup sys

#
# RootCertDuration: How frequently the root certificate is regenerated.
# Defaults to 300 seconds.
#

#RootCertDuration 300

#
# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.
# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...
#
# AuthType: the authorization to use:
#
# None - Perform no authentication
# Basic - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.
# Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.
#
# (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by
# the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the
# localhost interface)
#
# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only "Anonymous", 
"User",
# "System" (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and "Group"
# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.
#
# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.
#
# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.
#
# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,
# network, or interface.
#
# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,
# network, or interface.
#
# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:
#
# All
# None
# *.domain.com
# .domain.com
# host.domain.com
# nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm
# @LOCAL
# @IF(name)
#
# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups
# with "HostNameLookups On" above.
#
# The @LOCAL address allows or denies from all non point-to-point
# interfaces. For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link,
# @LOCAL could allow connections from the LAN but not from the dial-up
# link. Similarly, the @IF(name) address allows or denies from the
# named network interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux. Interfaces are
# refreshed automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so
# they can be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP,
# 802.11, etc.
#
# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having
# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.
#
# Possible values:
#
# Always - Always use encryption (SSL)
# Never - Never use encryption
# Required - Use TLS encryption upgrade
# IfRequested - Use encryption if the server requests it
#
# The default value is "IfRequested".
#

<Location />
Order Deny,Allow
Deny From All
Allow From 192.168.0.0/24
Allow From 127.0.0.1
</Location>

#<Location /classes>
#
# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with 
Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#
#</Location>

#<Location /classes/name>
#
# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with 
Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#
#</Location>

#<Location /jobs>
#
# You may wish to limit access to job operations, either with Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#
#</Location>

#<Location /printers>
#
# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with 
Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#
#</Location>

#<Location /printers/name>
#
# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with 
Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#

## Anonymous access (default)
#AuthType None

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)
#AuthType Basic
#AuthClass User

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)
#AuthType Digest
#AuthClass User

## Restrict access to local domain
#Order Deny,Allow
#Deny From All
#Allow From .mydomain.com
#</Location>

<Location /admin>
#
# You definitely will want to limit access to the administration 
functions.
# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who
# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks. You can 
change
# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.
#

AuthType Basic
AuthClass System

## Restrict access to local domain
Order Deny,Allow
Deny From All
Allow From 192.168.0.0/24
Allow From 127.0.0.1
#Encryption Required
</Location>

#
# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.13 2003/04/10 20:14:04 mike Exp $".
#

----------


## MAJOR

#
# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.13 2003/04/10 20:14:04 mike Exp $"
#
# Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System 
(CUPS)
# scheduler.
#
# Copyright 1997-2003 by Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.
#
# These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the
# property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal
# copyright law. Distribution and use rights are outlined in the 
file
# "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file. If 
this
# file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products
# at:
#
# Attn: CUPS Licensing Information
# Easy Software Products
# 44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204
# Hollywood, Maryland 20636-3111 USA
#
# Voice: (301) 373-9603
# EMail: [email protected]
# WWW: http://www.cups.org
#

########################################################################
# 
#
# This is the CUPS configuration file. If you are familiar with 
#
# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the 
#
# same format. Any configuration variable used here has the same 
#
# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache. If we need 
#
# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid 
#
# confusion... 
#
# 
#
########################################################################


########
######## Server Identity
########

#
# ServerName: the hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.
# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.
#
# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.
#

ServerName 192.168.0.1

#
# ServerAdmin: the email address to send all complaints/problems to.
# By default CUPS will use "[email protected]".
#

#ServerAdmin [email protected]


########
######## Server Options
########

#
# AccessLog: the access log file; if this does not start with a leading 
/
# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot. By default set to
# "/var/log/cups/access_log"
#
# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the
# syslog file or daemon.
#

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

#
# Classification: the classification level of the server. If set, this
# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is 
disabled.
# The default is the empty string.
#

#Classification classified
#Classification confidential
#Classification secret
#Classification topsecret
#Classification unclassified

#
# ClassifyOverride: whether to allow users to override the 
classification
# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or
# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot
# completely eliminate the classification or banners.
#
# The default is off.
#

#ClassifyOverride off

#
# DataDir: the root directory for the CUPS data files.
# By default "/usr/share/cups".
#

DataDir /usr/share/cups

#
# DefaultCharset: the default character set to use. If not specified,
# defaults to "utf-8". Note that this can also be overridden in
# HTML documents...
#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

#
# DefaultLanguage: the default language if not specified by the 
browser.
# If not specified, the current locale is used.
#

#DefaultLanguage en

#
# DocumentRoot: the root directory for HTTP documents that are served.
# By default "/usr/share/doc/cups".
#

DocumentRoot /usr/share/doc/cups

#
# ErrorLog: the error log file; if this does not start with a leading /
# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot. By default set to
# "/var/log/cups/error_log"
#
# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the
# syslog file or daemon.
#

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

#
# FileDevice: determines whether the scheduler will allow new printers
# to be added using device URIs of the form "file:/foo/bar". The 
default
# is not to allow file devices due to the potential security 
vulnerability
# and due to the fact that file devices do not support raw printing.
#

#FileDevice No


#
# FontPath: the path to locate all font files (currently only for 
pstoraster)
# By default "/usr/share/cups/fonts".
#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

#
# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog
# file and can be one of the following:
#
# debug2	Log everything.
# debug	Log almost everything.
# info Log all requests and state changes.
# warn Log errors and warnings.
# error Log only errors.
# none Log nothing.
#

LogLevel debug

#
# MaxLogSize: controls the maximum size of each log file before they 
are
# rotated. Defaults to 1048576 (1MB). Set to 0 to disable log 
rotating.
#

#MaxLogSize 0

#
# PageLog: the page log file; if this does not start with a leading /
# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot. By default set to
# "/var/log/cups/page_log"
#
# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the
# syslog file or daemon.
#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

#
# PreserveJobHistory: whether or not to preserve the job history after 
a
# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped. Default is Yes.
#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

#
# PreserveJobFiles: whether or not to preserve the job files after a
# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped. Default is No.
#

#PreserveJobFiles No

#
# AutoPurgeJobs: automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.
# Default is No.
#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

#
# MaxCopies: maximum number of copies that a user can request. Default 
is
# 100.
#

#MaxCopies 100

#
# MaxJobs: maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and 
completed.)
# Default is 500; the value 0 is used for no limit.
#

MaxJobs 15

#
# MaxJobsPerPrinter: maximum number of active jobs per printer. The 
default
# is 0 for no limit.
#

#MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

#
# MaxJobsPerUser: maximum number of active jobs per user. The default
# is 0 for no limit.
#

#MaxJobsPerUser 0

#
# MaxPrinterHistory: controls the maximum number of history collections
# in the printer-state-history attribute. Set to 0 to disable history
# data.
#

#MaxPrinterHistory 10

#
# Printcap: the name of the printcap file. Default is /etc/printcap.
# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.
#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

#
# PrintcapFormat: the format of the printcap file, currently either
# BSD or Solaris. The default is "BSD".
#

#PrintcapFormat BSD
#PrintcapFormat Solaris

#
# PrintcapGUI: the name of the GUI options panel program to associate
# with print queues under IRIX. The default is "/usr/bin/glpoptions"
# from ESP Print Pro.
#
# This option is only used under IRIX; the options panel program
# must accept the "-d printer" and "-o options" options and write
# the selected printer options back to stdout on completion.
#

#PrintcapGUI /usr/bin/glpoptions

#
# RequestRoot: the directory where request files are stored.
# By default "/var/spool/cups".
#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

#
# RemoteRoot: the name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses
# from remote systems. By default "remroot".
#

#RemoteRoot remroot

#
# ServerBin: the root directory for the scheduler executables.
# By default "/usr/lib/cups".
#

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

#
# ServerRoot: the root directory for the scheduler.
# By default "/etc/cups".
#

ServerRoot /etc/cups


########
######## Fax Support
########

#
# FaxRetryLimit: the number of times a fax job is retried.
# The default is 5 times.
#

#FaxRetryLimit 5

#
# FaxRetryInterval: the number of seconds between fax job retries.
# The default is 300 seconds/5 minutes.
#

#FaxRetryInterval 300


########
######## Encryption Support
########

#
# ServerCertificate: the file to read containing the server's 
certificate.
# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".
#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#
# ServerKey: the file to read containing the server's key.
# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".
#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key


########
######## Filter Options
########

#
# User/Group: the user and group the server runs under. Normally this
# must be lp and sys, however you can configure things for another
# user or group as needed.
#
# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the
# default IPP port of 631. It changes users whenever an external
# program is run, or if the RunAsUser directive is specified...
#

User lp
Group sys

#
# RIPCache: the amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache
# bitmaps. The value can be any real number followed by "k" for
# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles
# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels.) Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).
#

#RIPCache 8m

#
# TempDir: the directory to put temporary files in. This directory 
must be
# writable by the user defined above! Defaults to 
"/var/spool/cups/tmp" or
# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.
#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

#
# FilterLimit: sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run
# at the same time. A limit of 0 means no limit. A typical job may 
need
# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required
# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.
#
# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).
#

#FilterLimit 0

########
######## Network Options
########

#
# Ports/addresses that we listen to. The default port 631 is reserved
# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.
#
# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one
# port or address, or to restrict access:
#
# Port 80
# Port 631
# Listen hostname
# Listen hostname:80
# Listen hostname:631
# Listen 1.2.3.4
# Listen 1.2.3.4:631
# 
# NOTE: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP 
Upgrades
# for encryption. If you want to support web-based encryption you'll
# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "https" port...)
#

#Port 80
#Port 443
Port 631

#
# HostNameLookups: whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get 
a
# fully-qualified hostname. This defaults to Off for performance 
reasons...
#

#HostNameLookups On

#
# KeepAlive: whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection
# option. Default is on.
#

#KeepAlive On

#
# KeepAliveTimeout: the timeout before Keep-Alive connections are
# automatically closed. Default is 60 seconds.
#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

#
# MaxClients: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that
# will be handled. Defaults to 100.
#

#MaxClients 100

#
# MaxClientsPerHost: controls the maximum number of simultaneous 
clients that
# will be handled from a specific host. Defaults to 10 or 1/10th of 
the
# MaxClients setting, whichever is larger. A value of 0 specifies the
# automatic (10 or 1/10th) setting.
#

#MaxClientsPerHost 0

#
# MaxRequestSize: controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print 
files.
# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0.)
#

#MaxRequestSize 0

#
# Timeout: the timeout before requests time out. Default is 300 
seconds.
#

#Timeout 300


########
######## Browsing Options
########

#
# Browsing: whether or not to broadcast and/or listen for CUPS printer
# information on the network. Enabled by default.
#

Browsing On

#
# BrowseProtocols: which protocols to use for browsing. Can be
# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:
#
# all - Use all supported protocols.
# cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.
# slp - Use the SLPv2 protocol.
#
# The default is "cups".
#
# NOTE: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is *strongly* recommended that
# you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your
# network. Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,
# during which the scheduler will not respond to client
# requests.
#

BrowseProtocols cups

#
# BrowseAddress: specifies a broadcast address to be used. By
# default browsing information is not sent!
#
# Note: HP-UX does not properly handle broadcast unless you have a
# Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).
#
# Note: Using the "global" broadcast address (255.255.255.255) will
# activate a Linux demand-dial link with the default configuration.
# If you have a LAN as well as the dial-up link, use the LAN's
# broadcast address.
#
# The @LOCAL address broadcasts to all non point-to-point interfaces.
# For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link, @LOCAL would
# send printer updates to the LAN but not to the dial-up link.
# Similarly, the @IF(name) address sends to the named network
# interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux. Interfaces are refreshed
# automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so they can
# be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP, 802.11, etc.
#

#BrowseAddress x.y.z.255
#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255
#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255
#BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255
#BrowseAddress @LOCAL
BrowseAddress 255.255.255.0

#
# BrowseShortNames: whether or not to use "short" names for remote 
printers
# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "[email protected]".) Enabled by
# default.
#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

#
# BrowseAllow: specifies an address mask to allow for incoming browser
# packets. The default is to allow packets from all addresses.
#
# BrowseDeny: specifies an address mask to deny for incoming browser
# packets. The default is to deny packets from no addresses.
#
# Both "BrowseAllow" and "BrowseDeny" accept the following notations 
for
# addresses:
#
# All
# None
# *.domain.com
# .domain.com
# host.domain.com
# nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm
# @LOCAL
# @IF(name)
#
# The hostname/domainname restrictions only work if you have turned 
hostname
# lookups on!
#

#BrowseAllow address
#BrowseDeny address

#
# BrowseInterval: the time between browsing updates in seconds. 
Default
# is 30 seconds.
#
# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state 
changes
# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.
#
# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers 
are
# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.
#

#BrowseInterval 30

#
# BrowseOrder: specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny 
comparisons.
#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny
#BrowseOrder deny,allow

#
# BrowsePoll: poll the named server(s) for printers
#

#BrowsePoll 192.168.0.1:631

#
# BrowsePort: the port used for UDP broadcasts. By default this is
# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.
# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.
#

#BrowsePort 631

#
# BrowseRelay: relay browser packets from one address/network to 
another.
#

#BrowseRelay source-address destination-address
#BrowseRelay @IF(src) @IF(dst)

#
# BrowseTimeout: the timeout for network printers - if we don't
# get an update within this time the printer will be removed
# from the printer list. This number definitely should not be
# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons. Defaults
# to 300 seconds.
#

#BrowseTimeout 300

#
# ImplicitClasses: whether or not to use implicit classes.
#
# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf
# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or
# both.
#
# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name
# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same
# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN
# without a lot of administrative difficulties. If a user sends a
# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available
# queue.
#
# Enabled by default.
#

#ImplicitClasses On

#
# ImplicitAnyClasses: whether or not to create "AnyPrinter" implicit
# classes.
#
# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name
# exists, e.g. "printer", "[email protected]", "[email protected]", then
# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.
#
# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created
# when there is a local queue of the same name.
#
# Disabled by default.
#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

#
# HideImplicitMembers: whether or not to show the members of an
# implicit class.
#
# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are
# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will
# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be
# supporting the implicit class.
#
# Enabled by default.
#

#HideImplicitMembers On


########
######## Security Options
########

#
# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)
# access. The default varies depending on the operating system, but
# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)
#

SystemGroup sys

#
# RootCertDuration: How frequently the root certificate is regenerated.
# Defaults to 300 seconds.
#

#RootCertDuration 300

#
# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.
# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...
#
# AuthType: the authorization to use:
#
# None - Perform no authentication
# Basic - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.
# Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.
#
# (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by
# the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the
# localhost interface)
#
# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only "Anonymous", 
"User",
# "System" (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and "Group"
# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.
#
# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.
#
# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.
#
# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,
# network, or interface.
#
# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,
# network, or interface.
#
# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:
#
# All
# None
# *.domain.com
# .domain.com
# host.domain.com
# nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.nnn.*
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm
# nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm
# @LOCAL
# @IF(name)
#
# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups
# with "HostNameLookups On" above.
#
# The @LOCAL address allows or denies from all non point-to-point
# interfaces. For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link,
# @LOCAL could allow connections from the LAN but not from the dial-up
# link. Similarly, the @IF(name) address allows or denies from the
# named network interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux. Interfaces are
# refreshed automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so
# they can be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP,
# 802.11, etc.
#
# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having
# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.
#
# Possible values:
#
# Always - Always use encryption (SSL)
# Never - Never use encryption
# Required - Use TLS encryption upgrade
# IfRequested - Use encryption if the server requests it
#
# The default value is "IfRequested".
#

<Location />
Order Deny,Allow
Deny From All
Allow From 192.168.0.0/24
Allow From 127.0.0.1
</Location>

#<Location /classes>
#
# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with 
Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#
#</Location>

#<Location /classes/name>
#
# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with 
Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#
#</Location>

#<Location /jobs>
#
# You may wish to limit access to job operations, either with Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#
#</Location>

#<Location /printers>
#
# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with 
Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#
#</Location>

#<Location /printers/name>
#
# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with 
Allow
# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.
#

## Anonymous access (default)
#AuthType None

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)
#AuthType Basic
#AuthClass User

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)
#AuthType Digest
#AuthClass User

## Restrict access to local domain
#Order Deny,Allow
#Deny From All
#Allow From .mydomain.com
#</Location>

<Location /admin>
#
# You definitely will want to limit access to the administration 
functions.
# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who
# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks. You can 
change
# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.
#

AuthType Basic
AuthClass System

## Restrict access to local domain
Order Deny,Allow
Deny From All
Allow From 192.168.0.0/24
Allow From 127.0.0.1
#Encryption Required
</Location>

#
# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.13 2003/04/10 20:14:04 mike Exp $".
#

----------


## MAJOR

/ HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:49:15 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:49:15 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:49:45 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:49:45 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:50:15 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:50:15 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:50:45 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:50:45 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:51:15 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:51:15 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:51:45 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:51:46 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:52:16 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:52:16 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:52:46 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:52:46 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:53:16 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:53:16 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:53:46 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:53:46 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:54:16 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:54:16 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:54:46 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:54:46 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:55:16 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:55:16 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:55:47 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:55:47 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:56:17 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:56:17 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:56:47 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:56:47 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:57:17 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:57:17 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:57:47 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:57:47 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:58:17 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:58:17 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:58:40 -0300] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1604
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:58:44 -0300] "GET /printers HTTP/1.1" 
200 0
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:58:47 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:58:47 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:58:50 -0300] "GET /admin HTTP/1.1" 401 
0
192.168.0.1 - root [03/Aug/2004:17:59:01 -0300] "GET /admin HTTP/1.1" 
200 0
192.168.0.1 - root [03/Aug/2004:17:59:01 -0300] "GET /admin HTTP/1.1" 
200 2860
192.168.0.1 - root [03/Aug/2004:17:59:06 -0300] "GET 
/admin/?op=add-printer HTTP/1.1" 200 0
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:59:17 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:59:17 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:59:48 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:17:59:48 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:18:00:18 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:18:00:18 -0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 240
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:18:10:09 -0300] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1604
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:18:10:16 -0300] "GET /classes HTTP/1.1" 
200 0
192.168.0.1 - - [03/Aug/2004:18:10:45 -0300] "GET /admin HTTP/1.1" 401 
0
192.168.0.1 - root [03/Aug/2004:18:10:56 -0300] "GET /admin HTTP/1.1" 
200 0
192.168.0.1 - root [03/Aug/2004:18:10:56 -0300] "GET /admin HTTP/1.1" 
200 2860
192.168.0.1 - root [03/Aug/2004:18:11:03 -0300] "GET 
/admin/?op=add-printer HTTP/1.1" 200 0

----------


## MAJOR

I [31/Jul/2004:14:36:51 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:14:36:51 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:14:36:51 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:36:51 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:36:51 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:36:56 -0300] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 
523 PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:14:36:56 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:48:16 -0300] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:49:15 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:14:49:15 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:14:49:15 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:49:15 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:49:15 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:49:16 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:14:49:16 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:14:49:16 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:56:53 -0300] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:58:07 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:14:58:07 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:14:58:07 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:58:07 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:58:07 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:58:08 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:14:58:08 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:14:58:08 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:59:08 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:14:59:08 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:14:59:08 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:59:08 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:59:08 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:14:59:09 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:14:59:09 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:14:59:09 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:03:36 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:03:36 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:03:36 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:03:36 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:03:36 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:03:37 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:03:37 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:03:37 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:10:42 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:13:45 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:23:33 -0300] StartListening: Unable to find IP 
address for server name "localhost.localdomain" - Unknown host
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:28:16 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:29:01 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:30:29 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:35 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:35 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:35 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:35 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:35 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:35 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:35 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:35 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:36 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:30:36 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:30:36 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:30:36 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:31:06 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:31:06 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:31:36 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:31:36 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:32:06 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:32:06 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:32:36 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:32:36 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:33:06 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:33:06 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:33:36 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:33:36 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:34:06 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:34:06 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:23 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:23 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:23 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:23 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:23 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:23 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:23 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:24 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:24 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:34:24 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:34:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:34:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:34:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:34:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:35:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:35:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:35:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:35:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:36:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:36:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:36:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:36:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:37:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:37:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:37:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:37:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:38:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:38:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:38:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:38:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:39:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:39:24 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:39:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:39:54 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Syntax error on line 60 of 
printers.conf.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:40:01 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:28 -0300] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:41 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:41 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:41 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:41 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:41 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:41 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:41 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:40:41 -0300] Syntax error on line 60 of 
printers.conf.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:42 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:42 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:40:42 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:40:42 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:40:42 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:41:12 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:41:12 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:41:42 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:41:42 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:42:12 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:42:12 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:32 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:32 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:32 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:32 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:32 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:32 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:32 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:42:32 -0300] Syntax error on line 60 of 
printers.conf.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:33 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:33 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:42:33 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:42:33 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:42:33 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:43:03 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:43:03 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:15 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:15 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:15 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:15 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:15 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:15 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:15 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:16 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:16 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:43:16 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:43:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:43:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:43:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:43:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:44:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:44:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:44:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:44:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:44:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:45:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:45:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:45:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:45:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:46:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:46:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:46:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:46:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:47:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:47:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:47:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:47:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:48:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:48:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:48:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:48:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:49:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:49:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:49:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:49:53 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:50:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:50:23 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:38 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:38 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:38 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:38 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:38 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:38 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:38 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:39 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:39 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:39 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:50:39 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:50:39 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:50:44 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:51:14 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:51:14 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:51:44 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:51:44 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:52:14 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:52:14 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:52:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:52:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:52:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:53:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:53:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:53:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:53:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:54:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:54:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:54:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:54:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:55:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:55:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:55:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:55:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:56:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:56:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:56:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:56:50 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:57:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:57:20 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] Full reload is required.
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:57:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:58:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:58:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:58:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:58:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:59:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:59:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:59:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:15:59:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:00:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:00:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:00:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:00:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:01:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:01:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:01:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:01:45 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:02:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:02:15 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:02:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:02:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:03:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:03:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:03:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:03:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:04:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:04:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:04:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:04:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:05:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:05:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:05:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:05:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:06:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:06:16 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:06:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:06:46 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:07:14 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:07:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:07:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:07:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:08:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:08:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:08:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:08:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:09:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:09:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:09:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:09:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:10:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:10:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:10:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:10:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:11:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:11:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:11:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:11:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:12:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:12:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:12:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:12:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:13:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:13:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:13:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:13:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:14:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:14:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:14:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:14:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:15:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:15:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:15:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:15:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:16:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:16:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:16:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden 
E [31/Jul/2004:16:16:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:17:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:17:26 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:17:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] 
get-printers failed: client-error-forbidden
E [31/Jul/2004:16:17:56 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] get-classes 
failed: client-error-forbidden
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
W [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Discarding extra bits in Allow address 
c0a80001 for netmask ffffff00...
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:20 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [31/Jul/2004:16:18:45 -0300] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:37 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:37 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:37 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
W [02/Aug/2004:08:05:37 -0300] Discarding extra bits in Allow address 
c0a80001 for netmask ffffff00...
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:37 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:37 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:37 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:37 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [02/Aug/2004:08:05:38 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:38 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:38 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:08:05:38 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [02/Aug/2004:08:08:47 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] Unable to 
connect to 192.168.0.1 on port 631: Connection timed out
I [02/Aug/2004:18:08:19 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1042)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:08:26 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1043)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:08:27 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1044)
E [02/Aug/2004:18:11:28 -0300] PID 1042 crashed on signal 9!
I [02/Aug/2004:18:11:28 -0300] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to 
"debug" to find out more.
E [02/Aug/2004:18:11:35 -0300] PID 1043 crashed on signal 9!
I [02/Aug/2004:18:11:35 -0300] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to 
"debug" to find out more.
E [02/Aug/2004:18:11:36 -0300] PID 1044 crashed on signal 9!
I [02/Aug/2004:18:11:36 -0300] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to 
"debug" to find out more.
I [02/Aug/2004:18:19:56 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1071)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:21:56 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1073)
E [02/Aug/2004:18:23:05 -0300] PID 1071 crashed on signal 9!
I [02/Aug/2004:18:23:05 -0300] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to 
"debug" to find out more.
I [02/Aug/2004:18:23:59 -0300] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:12 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:12 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:12 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:12 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:12 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:12 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:12 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [02/Aug/2004:18:24:12 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:13 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:13 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:18:24:13 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [02/Aug/2004:18:29:15 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1193)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:31:15 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1194)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:33:15 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1195)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:55:23 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1250)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:56:49 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1252)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:57:23 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1253)
E [02/Aug/2004:18:58:32 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:58:49 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1258)
I [02/Aug/2004:18:59:23 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1264)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:00:32 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:00:49 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1265)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:02:32 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:07:04 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1266)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:09:04 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1267)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:11:04 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1272)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:13:06 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1273)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:15:06 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1277)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:16:15 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:17:06 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1283)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:18:15 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:20:15 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:52 -0300] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:55 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:55 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:55 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:55 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:55 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:55 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:55 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [02/Aug/2004:19:23:55 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:56 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:56 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:19:23:56 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:24:12 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1329)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:25:34 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1330)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:26:09 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1334)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:27:21 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Full reload complete.
E [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] PID 1334 crashed on signal 9!
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:17 -0300] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to 
"debug" to find out more.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:29:31 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1374)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:32:40 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:39:49 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1386)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:41:49 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1387)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:42:31 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1388)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:42:58 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:44:58 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:28 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [02/Aug/2004:19:47:42 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1414)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:49:42 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1415)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:50:51 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:51:42 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1416)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:52:51 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:19:54:51 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:19:58:12 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1421)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:00:12 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1428)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:01:21 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:02:12 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1429)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:03:21 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:05:21 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:39:50 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1433)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:39:53 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1434)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:41:50 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1435)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:41:53 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1436)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:43:02 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:43:50 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1438)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:43:53 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1439)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:45:02 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [02/Aug/2004:20:47:02 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:03 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:03 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:03 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [02/Aug/2004:20:47:56 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1521)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:49:28 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1552)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:49:56 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1559)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:49:57 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1561)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:50:05 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1562)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:50:28 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1563)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:50:35 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1564)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:50:39 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1565)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:51:05 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:51:28 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1569)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:51:56 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1570)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:52:43 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1574)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:52:46 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1575)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:53:05 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:53:48 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:54:02 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1596)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:54:05 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1597)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:54:18 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1598)
E [02/Aug/2004:20:55:05 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:56:05 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1599)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:58:05 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1603)
I [02/Aug/2004:20:59:28 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1610)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:04:05 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1611)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:09:27 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1614)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:13:19 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1616)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:14:29 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1633)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:14:42 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1634)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:15:11 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1635)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:15:19 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1636)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:16:29 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1637)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:16:42 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1638)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:17:11 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1639)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:17:19 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1640)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:17:51 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:18:20 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:18:29 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1641)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:18:42 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1642)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:19:11 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1643)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:19:51 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:20:20 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:21:51 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:22:20 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:24:35 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1644)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:26:35 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1645)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:46:03 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1667)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:46:23 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1668)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:47:08 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1669)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:47:59 -0300] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" 
(pid=1670)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:49:32 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:51:03 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1673)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:52:40 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1674)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:54:13 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1675)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:55:49 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:56:02 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1676)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:57:37 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1677)
I [02/Aug/2004:21:58:15 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1695)
E [02/Aug/2004:21:59:11 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:00:15 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1729)
E [02/Aug/2004:22:00:46 -0300] [CGI] CUPS-Get-Printers request failed - 
server-error-internal-error (500)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:01:13 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1745)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:01:19 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1746)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:01:56 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1748)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:02:15 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1749)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:05:00 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1752)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:08:51 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1767)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:09:27 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1768)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:13:38 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=1787)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:17:03 -0300] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:22:22:16 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:23:51 -0300] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:41 -0300] Listening to 0:631
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:41 -0300] Sending browsing info to ffffff00:631
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:41 -0300] Polling c0a80001:631
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:41 -0300] Loaded configuration file 
"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:41 -0300] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:41 -0300] Allowing up to 100 client connections 
per host.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:41 -0300] Full reload is required.
E [02/Aug/2004:22:26:42 -0300] Syntax error on line 1 of printers.conf.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:42 -0300] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 523 
PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:42 -0300] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [02/Aug/2004:22:26:42 -0300] Full reload complete.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:27:39 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=822)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:27:53 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=835)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:28:34 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=848)
E [02/Aug/2004:22:29:43 -0300] [cups-polld 192.168.0.1:631] Unable to 
connect to 192.168.0.1 on port 631: Connection timed out
I [02/Aug/2004:22:30:34 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=862)
E [02/Aug/2004:22:31:43 -0300] PID 848 crashed on signal 9!
I [02/Aug/2004:22:31:43 -0300] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to 
"debug" to find out more.
I [02/Aug/2004:22:31:46 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=871)
I [02/Aug/2004:22:32:34 -0300] Started 
"/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8

----------


## MAJOR

Pessoal, continuando a trabalhar em cima dos logs de erros logs de acessos etc... estou conseguindo progresso, porem agora nao obtenho + nenhum erro (relativo).

estou conseguindo realmente entrar em http://localhost:631 e efetuar toda a configuracao da minha deskjet 840c , porem a bixinha nao imprime.

ela ate mesmo esta indentificando a porta paralela com a deskjet 840c, escolho essa porta, escolho modo hp driver da hp deskjet 840c (recomendede) e nada.

OBS:
estranho quando executo o comando echo "teste 123" > /dev/lp0 ela imprime uma beleza....


mas quando executo 

lp /home/arquivo_para_imprimir 

ela nao imprime nada de nada. nem mesmo da sinal de vida....

este ja e o 5 dia em cima desse servidor......


Abracos e deixo aqui meu relato e dificuldades encontradas em instalar uma deskjet 840C no slackware 10.0 e cups.


MAJOR

----------


## MAJOR

Fala pessoal , sucesso parcial....


depois de remover todos os pacotes e reinstalalos , renovando todas as minhas configuracos com dicas artigos , manuais etc... consegui obter sucesso em instalar minha impressora localmente.....

porem pela rede nao.

com o samba consigo compartilha-la e ve-la nas estacoes win98, instala o drive da impressora ela realmente encherga minha print aqui no servidor...

porem esta acontecendo um fato bem estranho.
quando abro op gerenciamento de impressao da hp840c no win98 e mando imprimir ele realmente acha que esta imprimindo , manda o arquivo pra fila e ate mesmo apaga-o depois de um tempo , tudo isso usando o usuario nobody.


porem sem impressao alguma no servidor.


estou obtendo 1 erro no log do samba.

com a seguinte msg:
"client-error-document-format-not-supported"
ja tentei usar minha impressora com draw porem ele imprime caracteres estranho....

alguem tem uma dica?
pq o samba nao esta suportando tal formato????


abracos

----------


## MAJOR

Sucesso TOTAL!!!!


Espero que esse topico de forcas as pessoas que estao obtendo sufoco com o cups e samba...

para dar certo bastou eu trocar 

o directorio spool para o spool do samba



/var/spool/samba/tmp


abracos

----------

